# How long will a 5lb bottle of co2 last?



## MeuserLeaf (Dec 26, 2006)

I know that this is a very open-ended question... but..., assuming that you're using roughly 3-4 bps (which Im guessing is "normal-high") and you have proper lighting to support this amount of co2 , and you dont run during the night; *How long will a 5lb bottle last on a 30 gallon tank?*

Im just curious to hear how often fill-ups are needed with this size of bottle/tank so that I can decide weather to go with a larger or smaller co2 bottle.

Please share your tank size/co2 refill rate info!

Thanks,
Josh (rookie)


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

My 10 lb tank has been going for a year now with no refills. Off at night, on for 8 hours at 3-4 bps. I imagine you should be able to get at least 6 months out of your 5 lb.

-John N.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I kept a 5 pound bottle going for about a year on a 29 gallon tank. But, a lot depends on how high you keep the bubble rate, how much leakage you have, etc.


----------



## MeuserLeaf (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks for the replys. Im not going to have a lot of storage around the tank so Im excited that a 5lb will last a while.

John N. - are you using a timer to turn the co2 off at night?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup, a timer turns off the lights and CO2 flow (solenoid) at night. I have each tank system on for about 8 hours a day.

-John N.


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

I have 5 lbers on a 37, 46, 55, 110, & a 4-tank rack. They last from 6 months to a year depending on tank/setup....DC


----------

